# Websites gone down?



## Martin cape (1 Apr 2013)

Hi guys,

Can anyone else get on the EI calculator on the Fluid Sensor website? Or the algae guide on the planted tank website? Both seem to have down. 

I need to calculator to make up some stock solution


----------



## stu_ (1 Apr 2013)

Would appear so.
In the short term, this?


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2013)

It's up again!


----------

